# Homelite UT08544 Blower leaking gas from carb



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

This blower has a Walbro WYC-10 carb. It is leaking gas out of the choke area. I have adjusted the metering lever so that the Walbro guage depresses the metering lever a little bit. I have a feeling this is the problem. If I lower the metering lever, the darn thing wont start. How should I adjust the metering lever if that is the problem. Or is there another problem like a vent somewhere that I am not seeing. I have the Walbro service guide however did not find a specific WYC-10 section so I used the diaphragm section. I really appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How does the metering diaphragm look?
A stiff diaphragm can cause an issue like you describe.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

The metering diaphragm looked ok. There were no ridges in it and it did not appear to be stiff. However, maybe I better put a kit in it anyway. The reason I was working on it was that it would not rev up. The problem was that where the (for lack of a better word) manifold piece bolted to the block had vibrated loose. I took off the carb etc and tightened the screws. Then it would not start so I took the carb apart and adjusted the metering lever. It started fine but leaked gas. I lowered the lever and it would not start again so I raised the lever and it started fine however leaked again. Should the walbro guage barely touch the lever or touch it and move it a little ?? I will try the new diaphragm tomorrow. The cylinder did not appear to be loose.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Adjustment is not as sensitive as you might think. I adjust it to just barely touch. If it's leaking fuel, then it's flooding. Either the needle is bad, the diaphragm bad, or there is excess wear on the metering arm and or fulcrum pin. The adjustment should not be that sensitive from flooding to no run. There is a vent hole on the plate that covers the diaphragm, it needs to be open.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30Year thank you -- I am going to try installing the new diapraghm, if that doesnt cure it I will install a whole kit


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, I installed a new metering diaphragm and it started and still flooded. I lowered the metering arm and it wont start. I raised the metering arm and it still wont start. It now seems I am not getting any fuel to the venturi as that part of the carb and the psark plug were both dry. If I put gas in the spark plug hole or the carb venturi with an eye dropper, it starts fine then shuts off after the gas burns off. There is gas in the metering chamber when I take it apart, it is just not going any further and doesnt get to the cylinder. What is also strange about this carb is that there is no screw holding down the metering pin. There are also no mixture screws. I am a bit leary about taking out the needle because of no hold down screw.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fulcrum pin snaps into place, they are easily removed with a small pick or screw driver. Just pop one end of the pin up and then slide it out.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks 30year I will give it a try


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have had a problem with my eyes and have not been able to work until today. Admittedly, it has been a while however was not my choice. Anyway, today I installed a complete kit K10-WYC including a needle, metering lever etc on this carb and it still leaks gas after I shut it off. Please help with this problem. I have tried re-adjusting the metering arm up/dpwn. If I adjust to lean it wont start/run. If I adjust the arm higher it starts, runs but leaks after I shut it. I use the walbro "w" tool to set the lever.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

When you installed the new kit,did you reinstall the gaskets,the way the old ones came out.You may have the metering diaphram installed wrong.The gasket goes on first and then the metering diaphram,and then the cover.Just a guess,hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsouth -- thanks - good point -- Yes, that is the way I installed them


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

John try this,take your needle back out and use a qtip and spray the tip with brake parts cleaner,not carb. cleaner and clean the seat area where the needle sits,it may have some dirt in there not letting the needle close all the way,causing the carb. to leak.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Make sure the back of the needle folcrom is not made to connect with the center of the metering diaphram. So, one end of the folcrom goes to the needle and the other end locks onto the center of the metering diaphram. Keep us posted. Bob


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, I tried the q-tip with both brake cleaner and polishing compound and it still leaked. I went out and purchased a new carb. I installed it and it didnt leak however it doesnt want to rev up and when it does it seems like it is running out of fuel. I tried a different gas cap and that helped a little but not much. I blew air back thorugh the gas filter and that didnt help either. I am next going to put a new fuel line and filter. 

I did not have a chance to see if the fulcrum should be attached to the metering diaphragm however I ill take the old one apart and look.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try adjusting the mixture screws out about 1/4 turn and see if that helps.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Hankster - there are no adjustment screws on this carb


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, I did try a new fuel line and filter and it still would not run at full throttle. Finally, I decided to pull the motor and replace all the gaskets. I replaced the cylinder gasket, crankcase gasket, and intake manifold gasket. I did not replace the muffler gasket as it looked ok. The unit started. I had to let it really warm up and then it finally ran fine. I let it run a good 5-10 minutes at full thottle and it ran fine. I learned a real lesson on this one. I have had craftsman units where the cylinder came loose and cylinder gasket blew causing the unit to act the same. The cylinder on this unit was not loose however the cylinder gasket was blown. There was some oil around the crankcase cover which indicated the crankcase may have also had a leak. Had the carb not been leaking after shutoff, I probably could have reused it.


----------

